# Flight Recall



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im gonna try my own method of Flight Recall to teach Rocko because I think its necessary for him to know.I will let you guys know how he gets on and if you have already teached your bird this I would love to know how you did it.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

My Kiki wasn't hand tame so I often had to towel him to put him to bed. Eventually I just had to say "bedtime" and pick up the towel and he would go straight in the cage. He was never going to be tame but was full of character and happy.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

mohum said:


> My Kiki wasn't hand tame so I often had to towel him to put him to bed. Eventually I just had to say "bedtime" and pick up the towel and he would go straight in the cage. He was never going to be tame but was full of character and happy.


I got Rocko from my pet store he wasn't tame either but now 5 months later he's very tame I got Rocko in December


----------



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

I mentioned in another thread how I taught mine flight recall. There's a link in the post too to where I got the method, which has a video as well. It's very effective and easy; within a day or so she was flying to my finger.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ejoypousson said:


> I mentioned in another thread how I taught mine flight recall. There's a link in the post too to where I got the method, which has a video as well. It's very effective and easy; within a day or so she was flying to my finger.


I dont have two perches to target him to what I was doing was putting my hand to him and saying come Rocko and then he would reach to me with his beak and then I tried moving further away but he dosent fly over he paces up and down looking for a way across.


----------



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I dont have two perches to target him to what I was doing was putting my hand to him and saying come Rocko and then he would reach to me with his beak and then I tried moving further away but he dosent fly over he paces up and down looking for a way across.


I didn't have two standing perches, but I took the perch from her cage and attached it so that it was sticking out on the outside of her cage instead, then improvised some 'perch' for the second perch.

I think you could try targetting your bird to your finger to motivate him to jump/flap to it. With the target they know for certain they'll get a treat (if you always give a treat when they target) so it seems to be a bigger motivation to learn something new. 

It took several sessions for mine to be confident in flapping across the perches, and I moved them apart only very slightly each time so she wouldn't notice the increasing gap as much.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ejoypousson said:


> I didn't have two standing perches, but I took the perch from her cage and attached it so that it was sticking out on the outside of her cage instead, then improvised some 'perch' for the second perch.
> 
> I think you could try targetting your bird to your finger to motivate him to jump/flap to it. With the target they know for certain they'll get a treat (if you always give a treat when they target) so it seems to be a bigger motivation to learn something new.
> 
> It took several sessions for mine to be confident in flapping across the perches, and I moved them apart only very slightly each time so she wouldn't notice the increasing gap as much.


I use a target stick and clicker but then I put the target stick down and was just using my hand and he was stretching over to my hand to get on but im trying to move further away to make him atleast flap but he just trys to look for a way over by walking and when he realises he cant get across he just gets bored.by the way his name is engraved on the target stick and Rocko is a bit sick at the moment so we havent been training


----------

